# AutoSleeper paint code info.....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I used to be the proud owner of a 1998 A/Sleeper Symphony with the metallic dark blue stripe down the side.

This is actually a Volkswagen colour and for information if you have an A/Sleeper with this colour scheme it is called Orly Blue metallic, part no L OP5 Z06.

Just had a semi clearout of the garage and came across a half full aerosol tin of this complete with a few lengths of the thick grey/maroon pinstripe that runs down the centre of the stripe and also some of the thinner white/maroon stripe from the edges. This combination was also used for many other A/Sleepers around this period, I used it to continue the stripe along the cassette toilet door, theres more than enough left to do this job on your's if req'd.
Seems a shame to chuck it so if anyone wants it, all I require is the cost of post/packing. I've stuck some of the pinstripe on the lid in the photo for matching.










pj


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

Pj would be interested in paint and pin stripes if still available.
How much for postage ?
David


----------



## 100892 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Autosleeper accessories*

I noticed you posted the add for paint/stripes some time ago. Do you still have any of the parts left. A relation has recently bought an Autosleeper with the trim you describe and needs to do some touching up. Would be grateful if you could let me know.

Many Thanks

SJB


----------



## 89358 (May 20, 2005)

I still have the paint can as described if intersted, as it is not the same as my Duetto.

David


----------



## 100892 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Paint Can*

I would like the paint can - can you let me know how much and who/where to send a cheque to?

Many Thanks


----------

